# Sunscreen



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

I’ve been diagnosed with a skin condition on my face which means I’ll need to be rather more diligent using a sunscreen when cycling in bright / hot days (aka actually using some)

Any recommendation for something that won’t feel unpleasant when applied and more importantly that will stay put won’t sting my eyes when I perspire?

Cheers


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Feb 2018)

Not good news for an outdoorsy person. Sorry to hear this. My oldest daughter is fair and doesn’t do well with many sunscreens and for me, they are often prohibitively expensive. So in 16 years we have found that covering up is the best and most effective option.

For cycling I would highly recommend a visor. Just like these likeable cyclists:


View: https://youtu.be/kQ1QcBr5Dmw


----------



## alicat (22 Feb 2018)

Blimey, you don't have much luck on the health front.

Sorry I can't help on the suncream front. I tend to use P20 bought from Wilko (not sure if they have branches down your way). I couldn't really say if it runs into my eyes. I tend not to go fast enough to perspire much!


----------



## Mrs M (22 Feb 2018)

I use Vichy factor 50


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2018)

Trying to remember what my max fac colleges recommend.. Sun Sense?


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not good news for an outdoorsy person. Sorry to hear this. My oldest daughter is fair and doesn’t do well with many sunscreens and for me, they are often prohibitively expensive. So in 16 years we have found that covering up is the best and most effective option.
> 
> For cycling I would highly recommend a visor. Just like these likeable cyclists:
> 
> ...



Lol. I wear a helmet and have lots of hair, don't really need anything else on my head when it's hot and sweaty


----------



## Shadow (22 Feb 2018)

Not good news. I would recommend something without nasty chemicals in them e.g. parabens, pthalates etc. so as to not irritate your skin any further. Sadly, these formulations are likely to be expensive. One I like is Ahava. Good luck with your search. (And let us know what you find that works).

Good to remember to use it on days like today too, not just summer months, they can be just as damaging.


[edit:typo]


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Feb 2018)

http://www.bad.org.uk/for-the-public/skin-cancer/sunscreen-fact-sheet#

Good info in link

I use this for face outdoors all year round https://uk.iherb.com/pr/Neutrogena-Ultra-Sheer-Face-Body-Stick-Sunscreen-SPF-70-1-5-oz-42-g/68813


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2018)

I've used Bananaboat sport on my face before and out of the stuff I've used its definitely the best http://www.bananaboat.com/products/sports


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Feb 2018)

Cover up. I sweat off any sun protection rapidly, so I’m a long sleeves, hat and sunglasses kinda guy on sunny days.

Check the sun protection of the clothing too - I’ve been burned through shirts/tshirts in the past.

And I don’t have a skin condition, I’ve just had enough of sunburn for a lifetime.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Feb 2018)

P20 is worth a try Vickster. One application lasts a full day (10 hours). It’s not greasy and sinks into the skin quickly.
Although I’ve never used it both my daughters are fair skinned and it works a treat.

Edit- link is for the spray, the lotion would be better for application to your face.

https://www.fragrancedirect.co.uk/r...MIn8HH_MG62QIVar7tCh0EcgGQEAQYAyABEgIMwPD_BwE


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

+1 for covering up - a hat with a good peak / brim is worth looking for.

I use a Garnier spf50 aimed at peeps with sensitive skin.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Feb 2018)

Me and family have had excellent results with P20, really amazing, but even this wears off after a long sweaty day in the saddle so could probably do with a top-up early afternoon during a rest stop when you have chance to cool down and allow another coat to soak in/ dry on.
One generous application before breakfast, allowed a good half hour to soak in before riding begins, gives me full day protection on the hottest of days so I end the ride with just mild blushing of the cheeks and forearms. A second application after lunch would surely cover me for the full day?


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Feb 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> P20 is worth a try Vickster. One application lasts a full day (10 hours). It’s not greasy and sinks into the skin quickly.
> Although I’ve never used it both my daughters are fair skinned and it works a treat.
> 
> Edit- link is for the spray, the lotion would be better for application to your face.
> ...


I think they changed since I used in in 2012 me the kids and the wife couldn't get off the beach fast enough, I couldn't drive as I couldn't see all of our eye were watering and burning swelling lips had to go to a chemist and get antihistamines!

Quite few people had the same too looked online when we got back, its not cheap either


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Feb 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Me and family have had excellent results with P20, really amazing, but even this wears off after a long sweaty day in the saddle so could probably do with a top-up early afternoon during a rest stop when you have chance to cool down and allow another coat to soak in/ dry on.
> One generous application before breakfast, allowed a good half hour to soak in before riding begins, gives me full day protection on the hottest of days so I end the ride with just mild blushing of the cheeks and forearms. A second application after lunch would surely cover me for the full day?


Generous application being key. Most people under-apply.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Cover up. I sweat off any sun protection rapidly, so I’m a long sleeves, hat and sunglasses kinda guy on sunny days.
> 
> Check the sun protection of the clothing too - I’ve been burned through shirts/tshirts in the past.
> 
> And I don’t have a skin condition, I’ve just had enough of sunburn for a lifetime.


The condition affects my face, rest is fine


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

Does P20 have an expiration date. I was given some at a travel show a year ago I think, might be longer. Couldn’t see a date at first glance?

I probably should have asked the dermatologist. I could drop her an email I guess


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Feb 2018)

I was advised to use a Zinc Oxide Sunscreen http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/beauty/news-features/TMG11512677/The-Best-Mineral-Sunscreens.html


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2018)

P20 for me also. It's expensive if used in the right quantities but it does a great job of letting you be out most if the day without burning.


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2018)

I might give this a go?

https://m.johnlewis.com/ultrasun-spf-30-sports-gel-200ml/p2743511


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Feb 2018)

a welder’s mask and a balaclava should do the job....


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Feb 2018)

but seriously - as someone said above, you need a lot of the stuff. You need to put on “far too much", then do the same again.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Feb 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> but seriously - as someone said above, you need a lot of the stuff. You need to put on “far too much", then do the same again.


''twas me. You'll notice that I fish. What you might not notice is that I do it in the Tropics. With proper application of a very high quality SPF 15* cream I'm out all day and return unburnt and very lightly tanned after a week. A standard tube (100ml) lasts me c3 applications of just hands neck and face. If you don't look slightly ridiculous for about 20 mins then put more on!

*Note that SPF is a logarithmic scale, so a 15 gives 93% of the protection of a total block cream.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Feb 2018)

This thread, and midlife crises, has spurred me on to go back to my childhood and get some of those fluorescent coloured sunscreens. Quite fancy the orange and the blue could cover my urge to do the Smurf thing. Not sure I’m as good looking as @ianrauk though.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

I don't need to block out all Sun, just give myself more protection than I usually use cycling (i.e. None  ) without getting blinded by the stuff if I perspire a bit! I'm not especially fair skinned nor prone to burning unless I use nothing in mid summer!


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Feb 2018)

I've got that Rosacea condition (Dr speak for _looks red but otherwise no idea_) so have been wearing a peaked 'chav' cap for the last 15 years. Still got rosacea.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

See a dermatologist, this is what I've been diagnosed with. On antibiotics to clear it, although I'm to.d it'll come back. Reducing alcohol and spicy food meant to help

I don't do caps, chav or otherwise, so won't be going that route


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Feb 2018)

It is one of thing they think/thought/don't have a clue about me so next Friday I am going to Guys to have lumps taken out of my eyelid and face, deep Joy.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Good luck for that  hope you get some answers soon


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Good luck for that  hope you get some answers soon


Me too 3 alternate days of patch testing the following week and then April biopsies of my sinus membranes. All this and I hate even going to the GP!> Cannot say I am not getting my monies worth out of the NHS.

It would be worth emailing your Derma, I have a 3" patch on my neck from Cycling without protection she called it Photosensitivity did have a technical term but cannot recall it I thought it was shaving rash to be honest. There are certain things Perfume in particular that are supposed to set off Rosacea they might have a good idea for the best cream to use.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> *See a dermatologist, *this is what I've been diagnosed with. On antibiotics to clear it, although I'm to.d it'll come back. Reducing alcohol and spicy food meant to help
> 
> I don't do caps, chav or otherwise, so won't be going that route


Have done. Metrodrozinale* did bugger all... then an optometrist prescribed Doxycycline* a couple of years ago. It worked wonders, but could only stay on it for a few months. I don't mind the blotchy flushed skin so much, but when my eyes start dripping uncontrollably, I'll go back and get some more.

I knocked the booze on the head for a few months years ago... didn't make much difference. Life without spicy food doesn't interest me... but I guess it's likely to be multiple allergies and i could spend the rest of my life trying and failing to suss out what they are.

*no idea how to spell them


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Feb 2018)

I do not even look like I have it. Just another random "Opinion" (I have stopped calling them Diagnosis now....)


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Feb 2018)

One bit of advice would be ask them to give you a the lower dose Doxycycline, 50mg I think less side effects on a long term basis. It has been suggested the only reason it helps is that it has an anti inflammatory effect.


http://dermatologytimes.modernmedicine.com/dermatology-times/news/rosacea-treatment-shifts-focus


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

I’m taking my 3rd course of lymecycline, 8 weeks. I have perioral dermatitis too which has partially cleared with the last course. I understand it won’t clear it for good but be good if it reduces it 

Review in 2 months, probably by GP unless Bupa do a u-turn


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Feb 2018)

If you don't need particularly high sunblock, then I think your attention should turn to getting something that won't cause any skin irritation. Neutrogena for instance. In fact you could go for a moisturiser with suncreeen like this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Neutrogena-Oil-Free-Moisture-SPF-15/dp/B000052YP1


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

It’s not irritation per se, more that it doesn’t drip into and thus sting my eyes if I sweat, ie on bike in summer 

My brother is going to get me the stuff I linked upthread from John Lewis (Discount)


----------



## Bonefish Blues (23 Feb 2018)

Some of the Sport ones are a bit claggy and pore-clogging, that's all, hence the suggestion.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

I’ll have a looksie at the reviews 

JL sell the sunsense stuff too that @midlife mentioned


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Feb 2018)

I plan to use sun cream on every ride (April - Sept) as I am very concerned at the time I spent out on my bike and the skin damage.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> I plan to use sun cream on every ride (April - Sept) as I am very concerned at the time I spent out on my bike and the skin damage.


And what do you use that doesn’t sting eyes?


----------



## davidphilips (23 Feb 2018)

Best things in life can be free, you could go to your GP and ask for a prescription , good luck.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

davidphilips said:


> Best things in life can be free, you could go to your GP and ask for a prescription , good luck.


It won't be free, it'll be £8.60  Possibly more if I ask the (private) dermatologist 

How is that stuff when it gets into the eyes? Or does it stay put when sweating?


----------



## davidphilips (23 Feb 2018)

Can not say what its like if it gets into eyes but have only had a issue with some of the cheap sun creams i tried and they where terrible for running into my eyes and stung, but when my GP started giving me prescriptions no problem, the sun cream issued is a bit thin but seems to work great and i tend to use it even if only going out for an hour plus i tend to use a pulled up neck warmer most days to cover my ears unless really warm.

One of my friends is having part of his ear removed tomorrow because of a lump (melanoma) Hes hoping to be out cycling on Sunday, Hes said to me a lot this last few weeks to make sure to use sun cream on both arms and legs if not wearing long tops/bottoms even if the sun does not seem strong, i have a lot of white scars and patches from old accidents and have to take care with them.

Sorry you have been diagnosed with a skin condition, but take care and best wishes and hope every thing clears up and does not return

Only other thing is make sure to use good sun glasses as cyclists tend to be exposed to sun damage.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2018)

Thanks. I have prescription transition Oakley sunglasses for cycling


----------

